

Why 12-Foot Traffic Lanes Are Disastrous for Safety - jamessun
http://www.citylab.com/design/2014/10/why-12-foot-traffic-lanes-are-disastrous-for-safety-and-must-be-replaced-now/381117/

======
dalke
There was also a huge (200+ comments) thread about it here at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8439977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8439977)
about 8 months ago.

